# 300 CSRT8 Install Dynaudio, ZAPCO, Image Dynamics Infinite Baffle



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

This is my first build - in my past I have taken my cars to shops and paid good money most of the time not happy with the outcome. Shortcuts, messy wiring, bad designs, no creativity. I must have never had the money to get it done right.

The Car: 2006 Chrysler 300C SRT8 (425HP)

Mods: 

20" Powdercoated Magnum Forged SRT wheels, Pedders full Race Track 2 suspension, Diablo Tuner, High Flow Cats, AFE2 Intake, painted roof, Grip Tuning Grille, painted headlight bezels... MORE 

Audio Equipment:

Stock Navigation deck with PAC audio LOC
Dynaudio 360 (8", 3", 1.1" tweeter and passives) installed in doors, and kick panels
Image Dynamics ID10 subs infinite baffle rear deck
Zapco DRC digital amp controller
Zapco DC650.6 Digital amp with crossover, 10 band eq and way more than I can tune.

Most recently just tonight I finally got both speakers in the doors with nice results. No vibration, no rattles, SOLID as a rock! I had installed the whole system and decided to change the Dynaudio MW160 6.75" to the MW170 8" model for more midbass.

First I wanted an angle for the speaker, I wanted the speaker out a lil from the door (to fit the large magnet). This angled baffle I made is basically 2 pieces of 3/4" MDF with some 1.25" wood legs on the bottom to make an angle. I filled the open areas with foam and I added 2 layers of fiberglass to the inside and outside of the foam creating a super strong fiber glass angled baffle to mount the speaker. 

I mounted the MDF baffle to the door with some hot glue to hold it in place, some JB weld and finally I screwed the baffle in place - secured it to the metal doors skin. After the baffle was secured I tried using NON HARDENING Modeling clay to reduce vibration and fill any voids caused by the shape of the hole and the door. I like that feel after adding it, I think it makes a nice difference.

The plastic door panel was trimmed a lil to get it to fit over the 8" driver, and a new piece will have to be constructed to flush the speaker to the panel. I have not figured this out yet, but Im sure it will require a lil more fiberglass and the stock speaker cover!

I will post some pics of the rear deck soon!


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

This is my first build and I decided to make some kicks for the 3" speaker, and the 1.1" soft tweeter. The did not need sealed since the 3" was a sealed speaker. It was pretty easy with just some 1/2" MDF and some bondo glass. I covered them in a matching vinyl I think they look pretty cool for the first time!


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

The rear deck is my favorite part... 

I was thinking the thing would rattle like crazy and I would hate it. I was wrong. Its as solid as could be, and it sounds perfect to me. I am not a huge bass head, and I wanted less trunk rattle, I wanted better SQ and I wanted something that looked different than all the other 300C's I have seen. I think this did it. The speakers are 10" Image Dynamics IDQ - When I originally got these I didnt think I would have a lot of power to run them, and I wanted to be sure they would fit under the glass in the deck. Who knows maybe I could upgrade some day to the MAX but no way they will fit in from the top... Not enough room between the baffle and the glass.

I used 3/4 MDF, 2 cans of spray foam, 6 layers of Dynamat extreme and 6 long bolts with washers on both ends. 

I am happy with the results again I never tried anything like this before. I made the baffle and Chad From Xtreme Audio in Apache Junction AZ made the trim piece for me. He did a great job, I love the look he did a great job.


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

The car is below. Has a Tactite Gray Roof, Gray Magnum SRT wheels, Pedders Race Suspension, Air Intake, Diablo tuner, Grip Grille color matched, black painted head light housings... More. I have had 5 sets of wheels, here are some pics.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

hemi4me? said:


>


I don't know about you, but I wouldn't want my subs baking in the AZ sun on the package shelf like that. I would try to cover them with grill cloth at least. I think the surrounds would become brittle and weak fairly quickly.


----------



## amapro704 (Mar 23, 2008)

That IS baaaaaaad!







I couldn't tell by the pics but with the midbasses in the doors are they using the airspace in the door? 

Nice man.


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

Nice car and install







. I personally like it with the second set of rims.


----------



## Kmanian (Apr 8, 2008)

As I said on CA

Really nice job. I would love to hear it some time. One question if you would, How is the staging? do you find it low or at the dash?


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

exactly what kind of spray foam did you use and where to get it? Thanks!


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

Kmanian said:


> As I said on CA
> 
> Really nice job. I would love to hear it some time. One question if you would, How is the staging? do you find it low or at the dash?


So far with no tuning it seems low. I wonder what would happen if I moved the tweeters to the stock dash locations? Is that way too far from the other speakers?



rimshot said:


> exactly what kind of spray foam did you use and where to get it? Thanks!


I used the medium expanding yellow foam from home depot. It was really amazing, and I cant believe how solid it made the baffle. I was shocked actually. Just make sure you get it where you want it or else you are toast LOL


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

All around very nice install. I had the same question about height of the sound stage. Beautiful car. Interestingly enough I have been thinking of using the exact same equipment, just with a single 8" ID sub.  I'd love to hear how it sounds once you have time to tune!


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

BLD MOVS said:


> All around very nice install. I had the same question about height of the sound stage. Beautiful car. Interestingly enough I have been thinking of using the exact same equipment, just with a single 8" ID sub.  I'd love to hear how it sounds once you have time to tune!


Not sure how one ID 8 would hang with the Dyns. In my opinion even not bening a bass head I would consider something more or you might be upgrading soon after your install.


----------



## worlddre (Oct 27, 2007)

with the equipment you have im going to need you to step up from that LOC to one of the factory integration pieces out there


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

worlddre said:


> with the equipment you have im going to need you to step up from that LOC to one of the factory integration pieces out there


Think it will make a difference?

I bought all the JL stuff at one point and returned it.

From what I was told it gives a "flat" eq line. BUT so does the new pac piece so what is the difference? 

Does anyone think it would improve the sound by having it?


----------



## Kmanian (Apr 8, 2008)

hemi4me? said:


> So far with no tuning it seems low. I wonder what would happen if I moved the tweeters to the stock dash locations? Is that way too far from the other speakers?
> 
> 
> 
> I used the medium expanding yellow foam from home depot. It was really amazing, and I cant believe how solid it made the baffle. I was shocked actually. Just make sure you get it where you want it or else you are toast LOL


I put mine on the a pillars and the sound stage is nice, low on the windshield or high dash. I am working on the x-over points a little


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

Kmanian said:


> I put mine on the a pillars and the sound stage is nice, low on the windshield or high dash. I am working on the x-over points a little


Lets say the doors have the 8s, the kicks the 3s, and I move the tweets to the dash will that work?


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

IMO, I think the tweeters are fine in the kick panels....however, I think using dome midranges in kicks might become the limiting factor. Do a search as I think it has been discussed before. Also, are you using the Zapco amps with EQ and alignment capabilities?


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes the DC amps with Time Aligment, EQ with optional frequencies to play with, Q bass, Q settings, xover points, lots of stuff!


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

OK, cool. Then with patience and time you should be able to raise the stage height noticably. Have fun, great looking install by the way.


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

If anyone knows someone local to PHX, SCOTTSDALE, TEMPE or somewhere that can do some tuning for me, let me know!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I have a Maggie and when I was running a 3 way I moved my mid/high to the dash/a pillar from kicks because I couldnt get the staging up high. Once I moved everything it was beautiful. Now I run the PRS 720s in factory locations and it sounds great. Passive xovers no T/A.


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

chefhow said:


> I have a Maggie and when I was running a 3 way I moved my mid/high to the dash/a pillar from kicks because I couldnt get the staging up high. Once I moved everything it was beautiful. Now I run the PRS 720s in factory locations and it sounds great. Passive xovers no T/A.


I have 4" with a dome... I am not sure how that would look up there?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

hemi4me? said:


> I have 4" with a dome... I am not sure how that would look up there?


I ran the top end of a DLS UP36(3"mid and high) and the mid fit under the dash in the factory location.


----------



## soundqdoug (Jul 1, 2008)

you can stuff a 5.25 in the factory location...if you want better stage height, put the mid and tweet up high...it'll drastically mess up your center image though, without actually using the center channel, based from prior experience...good luck though!!!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

with a rattail file i made the Focal Utopia 4" fit in the 300c dash location


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

Dammm VIP style 300C... Nice equipment i bet it'll shake everything around


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

hemi4me? said:


> Think it will make a difference?
> 
> I bought all the JL stuff at one point and returned it.
> 
> ...


Think about the AudioControl DQL-8 + DDC, it is a nice piece and it has an LOC with signal summing and a BUNCH of other features. Yes, it will make a HUGE diference because you will have more tuning options. Or you could go with a simpler LOC like the AudioControl LC6/LC8 and pair that with the Alpine PXA-H701 to add everything you get with the DQL-8 + crossover for going active, level matching and time alignment among many other features.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

worlddre said:


> with the equipment you have *im going to need you to *step up from that LOC to one of the factory integration pieces out there


What's up with "I'm going to need you to...." He pays the bill on it so how are you going to tell him that you need him to do something different?


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

worlddre said:


> with the equipment you have im going to need you to step up from that LOC to one of the factory integration pieces out there





fcarpio said:


> Think about the AudioControl DQL-8 + DDC, it is a nice piece and it has an LOC with signal summing and a BUNCH of other features. Yes, it will make a HUGE diference because you will have more tuning options. Or you could go with a simpler LOC like the AudioControl LC6/LC8 and pair that with the Alpine PXA-H701 to add everything you get with the DQL-8 + crossover for going active, level matching and time alignment among many other features.


I am not sure if he needs more DSP as he has a ZAPCO DC Ref amp and DRC digital amp controller with PC interface and crossovers, Time Delay, and 10 Band Parametric EQ. 
I don't know those cars...*Does he need signal summing?* I take it he is using the PAC AUDIO C2A-CHY LOC? http://www.pac-audio.com/products/productsCatagory.asp?mmSearch=Adding-An-Amplifier It does not state if it is a signal summing device nor does it give specs as to the output. It does state that the OEM amps must be installed so this is an after the OEM amp device. I am guessing this is a basic transformer type LOC with added CAN-bus integration? If so, I would use something else as these type devices have limitations. Generally, they roll of the low end and don't sound as good as a basic deck or an electronic LOC. I would check to be sure what the PAC LOC really is.






hemi4me? said:


> Think it will make a difference? I bought all the JL stuff at one point and returned it. From what I was told it gives a "flat" eq line. BUT so does the new pac piece so what is the difference? Does anyone think it would improve the sound by having it?


Like I said above, if the PAC LOC is a traditional transformer type device then using something better should make a difference. I have always achieved better sound with a deck over a standard transformer LOC. I have used some of the more basic Audio Control units witha built in LOC and had better sound than a standard LOC. Not sure if you need all the DSP of a JL Audio CLEANSWEEP, Audio Control DQL8+, etc. A cheaper stripped down device that was mentioned like the Audio Control LC6/LC8 might work?

Also, SOUNDGATE has a new type of LOC that claims to not roll off the low end like a traditional LOC with a flat response of 17 Hz to 27 kHz!

_The LOC4.4 has become the defacto standard for installations where sound quality has to be its absolute best. Designed to be connected after an amplifier, (either built into the radio, or an outboard amplifier) the LOC4.2 must be connected as close to the source unit as possible.
Features Include: 
Rated up to 85 watts per channel 
Flat from 17 Hz to 27 kHz _
http://soundgate.com/index.php?request=product.details&categoryid=22&productid=430&usereferrer=1&

I never used those but it might be something to check out?



As far as your sound stage height...I would put tweets up top. But there are three views on kick panel mids and tweets.

CAMP 1 - Believes that tweets should be as close as possible to the mids in the kicks.
CAMP 2 - Believes that tweets should be as close as possible to the mids in the kicks and a second set of tweets should be added higher in the pillars.
CAMP 3 - Believes that the tweets should go in the pillars and the mids should play up to 6000Hz or so.

I say do what works...But in many cases it takes a TON of tuning to get great height and no "Rainbow Effect" with the tweets in the kicks. Given that fact that you have the small Dyn MD 140/2 mids that have a freq response of 500Hz - 6kHz http://www.dynaudiousa.com/products/car/drivers/140.htm
I say give it a try with the tweets in the pillars. Still, it is going to take some tuning. The levels will have to be matched, the phase will have to be played with to get six drivers in six far away locations to blend, time alignment might help, and EQ will for sure be needed.

Here is some good reading and different views on kick panels and stage height, Dyn 360, 362 and such:
http://www.audiogroupforum.com/csforum/showthread.php?t=38519
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5664
http://www.elitecaraudio.com/search.php?query=&topic=1/
http://www.buwaldahybrids.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=3596&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit
http://www.buwaldahybrids.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=3328&p=39461&hilit

http://forum.elitecaraudio.com/showthread.php?threadid=143132


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

I missed the part where the OP mentioned the Zapco gear. In that case the LC6 or LC8 would do the trick depending on how many channels his factory HU has.


----------



## 2007sl (Jan 31, 2008)

clean car


----------

